# Watch your Pooch



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2017)

Just watched 2 gators, both over 8' swimming across the open water of the lake I live on.  On January 18! They are out and active boys!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2017)

It was almost 80 today in Savannah. You are right they are out in force.


----------



## mrfudd (Jan 18, 2017)

Saw moccasins in Augusta Saturday


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 19, 2017)

Saw a 10+'er yesterday morning while hunting. Been seeing their eyes every morning going to the blind.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2017)

Went in the swamp yesterday and you can bet I shined my light around looking for old ugly cotton mouth.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 21, 2017)

Two weeks ago when it was forecasting sleet and snow here around Macon, we seen a good size gator in that gale force wind on that Saturday morning when the front was pushing thru.  We see em' every time we go... That's why we tote walking sticks.  They are not just for steadying yourself in the mud.


----------



## GLS (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone know anybody who has lost a dog to a gator?  I know one man who lost one and actually saw the take and probably another one unseen to gators.  A friend's cousin lost his Lab to one in the Savannah River between here and Augusta at a trailer ramp getting ready to go hunt.   All of these were years ago.
A man I know has to keep his bird dogs kenneled hundreds of yards from his house which is near gator habitat.  He won't take the risk of having his dogs getting out of his yard or house.  He has seen a gator take down a deer in a ditch near his house.  Apparently the gator had patterned the deer crossing the ditch and nailed it.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 22, 2017)

Heard of a lot of coon dogs gettin taken by gators but never known of anyone personally to lose a duck dog


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2017)

In Savannah several years ago an older woman was walking here dog and the gator got her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Just watched 2 gators, both over 8' swimming across the open water of the lake I live on.  On January 18! They are out and active boys!



Yep, heard a bull bellerin about 5:30 am Saturday morning down in Warthen at our DOCO gatherin. Hope it cools off soon and slows them down.


----------



## humdandy (Jan 22, 2017)

Seen gators and snakes year around in Screven County for 25 years........nothing new......


----------



## GLS (Jan 23, 2017)

As long as it's sunny, gators will come out at the Savannah River Refuge and sun regardless of air temps during the winter.  A buddy has  a pond in SC that also has sunning gators during the winter. Supposedly their feeding metabolism doesn't operate below certain temps.  However, I wouldn't trust my dogs' lives on a swimming gator regardless if their urge to feed isn't active.


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 23, 2017)

*gators*

This fella was out Saturday.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 23, 2017)

Look like dinner to me


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2017)

Saw two ten footers yesterday morning just cruising the lake.


----------



## smoothie (Jan 25, 2017)

Yep they are out!


----------

